# 16B Ram oder 32GB ?



## RyzA (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo!


An anderer Stelle im Forum habe ich schon gepostet das ich mir einen neuen PC holen will (wenn Ryzen draussen ist). Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich nicht anstatt 16GB Ram lieber schon gleich 32GB Ram nehme. Dann brauche ich den PC nicht mehr so schnell aufrüsten. Manche aktuelle Spiele haben ja schon bei den empfohlenen Hardwareanforderungen 16GB. Werden die auch schon voll genutzt?
Oder noch nicht? Oder reichen 16GB Ram auch noch länger aus? Es wären ca 100 Euro Unterschied.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Februar 2017)

Letztens war ein Test in der PCGH, der zeigte, dass 16GiB RAM noch voll ausreichen, wenn man bei Spielen bleibt. 
Bei den momentanen RAM-Preisen würde ich auch nicht unbedingt auf 32GiB gehen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2017)

Zwingend notwendig ist das nicht, die meisten Spiele nutzen noch nicht mal 10GB, sehr oft sogar weniger. Momentan sind die Speicherpreise ja sehr hoch, von daher bist du mit 16GB erstmal gut mit dabei. Speicher nachzurüsten ist ja eine Sache von 2 Minuten, von daher nicht das Problem.


----------



## Faxe007 (10. Februar 2017)

16 GB reichen zum Zocken aus. Im Moment ist der RAM ohnehin wieder recht teuer geworden - ich würde die 100 Euro lieber in die Grafikkarte oder ne schöne Tastatur investieren da haste mehr von.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 



Faxe007 schrieb:


> 16 GB reichen zum Zocken aus. Im Moment ist der RAM ohnehin wieder recht teuer geworden - ich würde die 100 Euro lieber in die Grafikkarte oder ne schöne Tastatur investieren da haste mehr von.


Grafikkarte habe ich eine GTX 1070 ausgewählt. Für WQHD 60Hz (IPS). Die wird dafür dicke reichen.
Aber ich glaube das ich mir dann lieber eine größere SSD hole. Zur Zeit ist eine MX300 750GB im Warenkorb. Dann gehe ich auf 1TB. 
Mal abwarten was der Ryzen Sechskerner kostet. 250-300 Euro wären optimal. 350 Euro ginge aber auch noch. Kostet dann das selbe wie ein i7-7700k. Hoffe mal das die Mobos auch ungefähr das selbe kosten wie Sockel 1151.

Hehe ich werde langsam ungeduldig.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

Also wenn du nebenbei noch mit PS, CAD u.ä. arbeitest, wäre es wert über 32GiB nachzudenken. Aber so reichen 16 GiB wirklich voll. Und wenn dann doch mal der Aufrüstungsdrang kommt und die Preise vllt auch mal wieder sinken, steckst du eben nochmal die gleichen Riegel dazu


----------



## HisN (10. Februar 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Manche aktuelle Spiele haben ja schon bei den empfohlenen Hardwareanforderungen 16GB. Werden die auch schon voll genutzt?
> Oder noch nicht? Oder reichen 16GB Ram auch noch länger aus? Es wären ca 100 Euro Unterschied.



Hängt von den Settings ab.

http://abload.de/img/anno2205_2016_10_12_23muyy.jpg
http://abload.de/img/mirrorsedgecatalyst_2jnu4l.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dxmd_2016_08_24_14_41ggult.jpg


Und es hängt davon ab, was man mit seinem Rechner wie macht.
Man kann natürlich immer "klein klein" denken und sagen .. die 100 Euro ist es mir nicht wehrt, weil ich nur in FPS denke, und da das RAM nicht immer Punkte bringt. Aber man kann auch überlegen "was mache ich mit dem RAM, das vorhanden ist, wie kann ich es dazu nutzen etwas "besser" zu lösen"?
Man muss dazu nur mal ein ganz kleines bisschen weiter als bis zum eigenen Tellerrand schauen.
Also ganz abgesehen davon dass die RAM-Menge das System schnell hält in Bezug auf Multitasking/Taskwechsel/Datenträger-Aktivität-Verringerung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIhF93NsKis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich nutze es z.b. (als Gamer) um das ständig laufende Shadowplay im Shadowmodus nicht die SSD vollmüllen zu lassen, sondern schiebe die Daten ins RAM.
Und so weiß ich, dass auch bei 5h Zocken nicht GB-Weise die SSDs zerschreddert werden. Nebenbei ist es Performanter als die SSD^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

Bei Windows 10 hast du mittlerweile auch ein OS, was mit viel RAM auch was anstellt. Wenn man einfach viel über die Zeit macht, lagert das Betriebssystem so viele Sachen in den Arbeitsspeicher, dass kaum noch auf die Festspeicher zugegriffen wird. Ist natürlich auch ne tolle Sache.


----------

